# Help please!



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

From what i know of the Shadowcast is it rides surprisingly well in Biscayne bay which gets pretty choppy too. It wouldn't hurt to talk to shadowcast or skinnydippin on the forum here. I can't speak for Mitzi because Ive never been it one.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I have never been in a shadow cast but i have a Mitzi 16. The wide flared sides make the ride pretty dry. As well as the modified V cuts through chop pretty nicely. I love my Mitzi but from what I have heard, both are very nice skiffs.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have only been in a ShadowCast. And in an EXTREMELY bad chop. Caught a little bit of spray when I ran into a crosswind. As one would in any small skiff. I can't say how well the skiff would do for what you need it to do Cobia fishing and where you're at cause I have no clue what it's like. But I can tell you that I was extremely impressed with the performance of the Shadowcast.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I ran the ShadowCast through some serious slop in Tampa Bay last weekend.  More than 1-2' chop.  It handled it very nicey.  I think you will be very impressed.  My experience with a Mitzi is with a 15.  The ride in the 15 was relatively dry, but rattled you around pretty good after each swell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

> I ran the ShadowCast through some serious slop in Tampa Bay last weekend.  More than 1-2' chop.  It handled it very nicey.  I think you will be very impressed.  My experience with a Mitzi is with a 15.  The ride in the 15 was relatively dry, but rattled you around pretty good after each swell.



Jon,

Show me/us some video of the ShadowCast going though some "serious slop in Tampa Bay". 

This is the 2nd thread you have bashed a Mitzi in favor of the SCast. Any skiff with a V and or bow flare is going to be night/day in terms of ride etc.....in bad conditions including my SUV17.


The Scast is a nice little skiff, but stop promoting what it's not.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Let me first say that I have never been in a shadowcast and that it looks like a nice poling skiff for shallow water, but I would not want to be anywhere near a 2' chop in that kind of boat. I mean come on, its a purpose built boat and is not meant to be in seas like that. I don't know where people get the idea that 2' chop is some kind of standard for skiffs. A REAL 2' chop is a bit much for that style of boat IMHO.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

In a 16 Mitzi a REAL 2' chop is doable, i have ran through that many times in Pine Island sound and just got a little wet from spray, once i had to run through a REAL 4' chop to get home and thought i was going to die. Bilge pump running and just crushed through waves, my Mitzi still got me home safe and sound. Just a little shaken up  

Im not saying the Shadowcast can't match or out perform a Mitzi because I have no clue how that skiff runs, but I am saying you can handle 2' chop in a Mitzi.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't tried out a shadowcast or mitzi but i can attest to the fact that my SUV15 has been in a pretty rough chop and took it well given the size of the skiff. So you might consider an SUV as well. I'm not sure how big the chop was - other members might know that also went across florida bay with me that day......not saying it rode like a 33 footer but it held its own.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just returned from a Cobia trip out of canaveral in 1-2 foot chop. I was in a walk around Grady and I could not imagine even coming close to the seas in anything less than a mild bay/center console. To promote a poling skiff that is meant for flats fishing to be ok in running in these conditions is not only a hazard but a flat out lie. Truth is, it probably is an awesome flats skiff but if Cobia fishing is on your mind then your out of realm of boats. I don't know how you guys judge chop in Tampa but a true 1-2 foot chop on the east coast would be out of the question. My best advice is to buy another rig for the Cobia. Not to mention, the person(s) who claim these false facts are in some way shape or form affiliated with Ankona. Of course they would never bash their own brand. That's how they pay the bills or show their commitment to the company. If the boat was really that good then it would obviously sell it self. All these false statements of being superior towards others makes me never want to purchase a boat from Ankona.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I only have about 5500 for a hull. Plus the only Mitzi's I can find have motors!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not affiliated with nor do i represent Ankona - i was just relaying my personal experience with my boat. We need to keep this thread on subject sans attitudes.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

> Let me first say that I have never been in a shadowcast and that it looks like a nice poling skiff for shallow water, but I would not want to be anywhere near a 2' chop in that kind of boat. I mean come on, its a purpose built boat and is not meant to be in seas like that. I don't know where people get the idea that 2' chop is some kind of standard for skiffs. A REAL 2' chop is a bit much for that style of boat IMHO.


Thank you, a true non-Ankona/Mitzi biased opinion. First off let me tell you of the area COOSAWKANE is speaking of. It is Beaufort, SC. We have extreme tides here 7-8 foot tidal changes with close to 9 foot changes during the full moon and new moon cycles. With those tide changes and windy conditions, I have been stuck out there when the winds have picked up and turned it real nasty, real fast with 10-20 knot incoming or outgoing tide working against you also. I live here also and can attest to you that it gets hazardous out here. You can only fish for Cobia up here for about 1-2 months in May and June when they come up in the inner river system to spawn. During the Cobia season the whole state of S. Carolina, GA and N. Carolina is fishing for them. There is only one river system where they spawn and that is where COOSAWKANE lives, during the weekends you can pretty much walk from boat to boat during the season. So I would never never ever never want to be out there in a Shadowcast, Mitzi, Mavericks, Hell's bay, Dolphin, Copperhead. I'm sure the Shadowcast is a nice skiff but it's not meant for what this kid is wanting to use it for. It's perfect for you FL guys fishing the IRL/Mosquito lagoon and protected area. I'm sure it can handle some slop but I'd pay for your gas to come up here and i want to watch you guys to come out here and take it out there and see how it handles 20knot current during an 8 foot tidal change with 1-2 foot chop with 20 knot winds.  Which is pretty common around here.

Sure the shadowcast would handle it but he would have to pick his days and look at the forecast real close. I think he really needs a boat with a "V" such as Hewes, Dolphin, Baycraft, Backcountry, Action crafts. He would be a little more comfortable. Ankona is a well known flats skiff but there is a reason you don't see them around here too much our waters it's not like the IRL/ Mosquito lagoon. I'm a native of West palm beach so I know you guys might get a 1 foot tide change down there, it's a whole diffrent animal up here.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I ran along side Bermuda in my gen1 Copperhead from Flamingo to Islamorada through storms and 20 to 30kt winds. Where even some bigger hewes turned back and didn't continue across florida bay. 

Several other forum members were there that can vouch for it. including a ton of pictures. 

Jan ( IMacattack) 
Alonzo (gettingitdone)
Perseverance (Tate)
Double_A (Allen)

I had a passenger with me that had broken ribs and all. We made it across just fine. Got splashed by a wave about 7 times throughout the full run across. In a disgusting chop. 



And as for Jon Bull and the ShadowCast, I saw him running through Tampa Bay in the ShadowCast just last Saturday in a terrible chop. The ShadowCast looked like it was taking it better than my Copperhead was.

Apparently people don't realize the V that the Shadowcast has. It also has more freeboard than a Copperhead. It's not a typical Micro. I'm not saying it'll be great or even good ride. 
What I'm saying is that it is possible. 

But then again, they make it from Cuba to Florida on innertubes all the time....lol


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

There are a lot of nice skiffs, but I'm a Beavertail owner so that is my recomemendation


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

BNut and MD made very valid points, this would be another question that would be perfect for Ankona's own forum, if all you have is enough for a shadowcast, then purchase it a hire a guide for the cobia fishing,


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

> Thanks guys, I only have about 5500 for a hull. Plus the only Mitzi's I can find have motors!


For that kind of money, an HPS could also be an answer, and it would likely be ready to fish. I have no doubt it could handle the conditions y'all are describing, since we have much the same up here on Winyah Bay and the Santee deltas - albeit with a couple less feet of tidal range.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Let me first say that I have never been in a shadowcast and that it looks like a nice poling skiff for shallow water, but I would not want to be anywhere near a 2' chop in that kind of boat. I mean come on, its a purpose built boat and is not meant to be in seas like that. I don't know where people get the idea that 2' chop is some kind of standard for skiffs. A REAL 2' chop is a bit much for that style of boat IMHO.
> 
> 
> Thank you, a true non-Ankona/Mitzi biased opinion. First off let me tell you of the area COOSAWKANE is speaking of. It is Beaufort, SC. We have extreme tides here 7-8 foot tidal changes with close to 9 foot changes during the full moon and new moon cycles. With those tide changes and windy conditions, I have been stuck out there when the winds have picked up and turned it real nasty, real fast with 10-20 knot incoming or outgoing tide working against you also. I live here also and can attest to you that it gets hazardous out here. You can only fish for Cobia up here for about 1-2 months in May and June when they come up in the inner river system to spawn. During the Cobia season the whole state of S. Carolina, GA and N. Carolina is fishing for them. There is only one river system where they spawn and that is where COOSAWKANE lives, during the weekends you can pretty much walk from boat to boat during the season. So I would never never ever never want to be out there in a Shadowcast, Mitzi, Mavericks, Hell's bay, Dolphin, Copperhead. I'm sure the Shadowcast is a nice skiff but it's not meant for what this kid is wanting to use it for. It's perfect for you FL guys fishing the IRL/Mosquito lagoon and protected area. I'm sure it can handle some slop but I'd pay for your gas to come up here and i want to watch you guys to come out here and take it out there and see how it handles 20knot current during an 8 foot tidal change with 1-2 foot chop with 20 knot winds.  Which is pretty common around here.
> ...


I use an 11' Panga style hull with a 15hp when I visit my family in Honduras in 3000' foot of water trolling for 60lb Wahoo, in 3-4' seas. However I do not take it out in 20knt current because we don't have that there, nor do I take it pass the reef when it's blowing 20knts. 

In 20knt current with 20knt wind, I wouldn't want to be in any boat with a 9.9-20hp!!!! It's not going to be fun or even safe, and the boat may not sink but you stand a greater chance of capsizing.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im with swaddict. Buy the boat you want an can afford, and if you just have to be out there when its nasty, take a charter or hitch a ride with a friend.
I wouldnt wanna be in any boat in a 20knt current... Even a frickin 70 jim smith..
The 1-2 part would be the least of my worries compared to the current.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> > Jon,
> >
> > Show me/us some video of the ShadowCast going though some "serious slop in Tampa Bay".
> >
> ...


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank guys, lots of great info! Keep it coming


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

I am very new to this forum and find it very helpful. What can be wrong with an opinion? Most of the info here are nice opinions. Keep them coming for those of us that are new to this game. Just my opinion!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

> I just returned from a Cobia trip out of canaveral in 1-2 foot chop. I was in a walk around Grady and I could not imagine even coming close to the seas in anything less than a mild bay/center console. To promote a poling skiff that is meant for flats fishing to be ok in running in these conditions is not only a hazard but a flat out lie. Truth is, it probably is an awesome flats skiff but if Cobia fishing is on your mind then your out of realm of boats. I don't know how you guys judge chop in Tampa but a true 1-2 foot chop on the east coast would be out of the question. My best advice is to buy another rig for the Cobia. Not to mention, the person(s) who claim these false facts are in some way shape or form affiliated with Ankona. Of course they would never bash their own brand. That's how they pay the bills or show their commitment to the company. If the boat was really that good then it would obviously sell it self. All these false statements of being superior towards others makes me never want to purchase a boat from Ankona.



If I were Mel I would not have anyone shilling my skiff besides Mel. 

The last few sentences sum it up pretty well and I OWN AN ANKONA. Ankona is starting to lose credibility IMO.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Plain and simple I wouldn't be fishing cobia in a poling skiff given the conditions you mentioned, regardless of the manufacturer. A 20 knot current is nothing to mess around with. I almost sank my maverick hpx in sebastian inlet several years back trying to come back into the inlet against a stiff current. It was sheet glass that morning, however the wind and tide switched and a little swell rolled in. I was barely able to keep the boat on plane agains the wind, current and waves. Needless to say that was the last time I took my skiff out of the inlet. 

As mentioned before buy the skiff that meets your needs for the majority of the year. For the times you need a different boat just hire the guide, or find someone with a more capable boat that you can trade trips with.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not trying to stir the pot or anything i'm just stating the facts about the conditions we have here. When the tide is incoming or outgoing that current moves. I could probably launch my boat at the ramp by my house  and let the outgoing tide take me and be in the Atlantic ocean which is about give or take 15 miles from my boat ramp in an less than an hour without using my motor. I never been on an Ankona of any kind but I have been in a Mavericks, Hell's Bay and my Dolphin and it was scary in all three boats when the conditions turned here and I don't care what any company rep or sales person tells me. You will get wet in any skiff with a cross wind and get banged up in some nasty slop. The Shadowcast looks like a fun boat to be in but our flats here consist of getting out to the waters where it can turn nasty real quick. Our creeks are difficult to pole in due to your push pole sinking into that nasty pluff mud, so the only sandy area to pole in is where it can get nasty but during the right conditions it's magical with schools of hundreds of redfish schooling. You don't see too many technical poling skiffs here, I see some Mavericks, Mitzi's, Hewes, Sterling, Egrets every now and then but they have those monster 115-150 HP motors on them. This area caters to the bay boat and center console crowds.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, so looks like I don't need a shadowcast for what I do. So, what do I do? What flats boat could I get for around 6 grand?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey man i'm not telling you not to get a shadowcast. I think those are sick little boats but where do you launch your boat mostly? I would say if that is the boat that you want then get it BUT just pick your days wisely for the Cobia fishing. Look at the wind forecast and weather forecast before you head out. Hell I caught a Cobia this year on my Dolphin Super skiff and I've seen some crazy ass mofo's out there in nasty current and chop fishing for cobia in a jonboat but my main launch is only 3 miles from the Broad River Bridge and i can head back quick when the weather changes. I'll tell you want, I'm heading out fishing tomorrow PM me if you want to go and I let you see how my boat does and you go from there. I think the right boat is out there for you just keep looking.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/3125061038.html

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/3113181454.html

http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/3113872833.html

http://charleston.craigslist.org/bod/3099600087.html

here are some nice boats that will get skinny and be a little more comfortable in chop and have more power than a shadowcast because sometimes it is nice to haul ass. The third option would be buy the hull spend the summer fixing her up with the fist full of left over money you have and look for that nice used motor when it comes up for sale and you'll have one badass skiff for beaufort. You could probably talk that guy down to a thousand bucks for that hull. good luck!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I really need help deciding what skiff to get. I want an ankona shadowcast but I also will cobia fish in a big river two months of the year. The river is a little choppy, with some smooth days. How will the shadow cast ride in 1 - 2 foot chop. Also how does it compare to a Mitzi. Please help me! I want to send a deposit to ankona but I have questions. . Thanks for the help I'm sure all of you will give


--get you a carolina skiff or similar, floats shallow enough..
--poles when / if you need it..
--handles chop / self bails..
--very rugged /secure..
--backcountry /inshore /nearshore
-- thank me later 

--a


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Egret, hydrasports bay bolt, 25 contender bay ;D


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Anytide,that's what I have now.its a 16ft and I get wet every time no matter how calm it is.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you're gunna get real wet in a micro then. from the bottom -up...
-comes with the territory, if you want to fish shallow -then go outside to chase some lings the you gotta compromise some......put some splash rails on it and go for it!!! 
-you want smooth, dry, shallow, safe, deep, rough capability etc....--not in a micro of any brand! :-[
-a


----------



## jayb1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Buy a 17 mitzi,I fish broadriver several times a week
and i fish out of a 17 kirkland.it is the same hull and cap
as mitzi but was built a little better, i paid 6,000
for it from skeeter marine in big pine key
the boat i bought is still on their old website i think.
this boat will get you any where you need to go even 
fish st helena and that sound gets rough.just my 2 cents
good luck. also look at beavertail great boat for this area,
i am finishing mark fishers proto clone that i bought to fish
broad and coosaw areas,And both hulls pole great and dead
quiet and with all the pressure here now that helps.good luck


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I would love a Mitzi. But like I said I only have around 6k, might have 7000 in a week or two but still Mitzi's are way more than that


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Anytide,that's what I have now.its a 16ft and I get wet every time no matter how calm it is.


-sell it ,find a used 18' semi-v bay/ flats boat. take the 6k and repower it..

-a


----------



## jayb1 (Jul 22, 2010)

team charleston marine on rivers ave.
has 2 inshore power boats that are new 5.000 each
cash they may go lower.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Old crab, do they have motors or hull only?tiller or console? Also did your Kirkland come with a motor or hull only?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

> Buy a 17 mitzi,I fish broadriver several times a week
> and i fish out of a 17 kirkland.it is the same hull and cap
> as mitzi but was built a little better, i paid 6,000
> for it from skeeter marine in big pine key
> ...


i don't think the kid is going to be able to afford a beavertail anytime soon new or used as he stated that he has a $6,000 budget. Do you have a blue Mitzi? I saw one the other day at the sands.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

> Old crab, do they have motors or hull only?tiller or console?   Also did your Kirkland come with a motor or hull only?


bro, why don't you give them a call? Tell them you have 6 grand in cash and they will do what ever they can they sell you the boats.


----------



## jayb1 (Jul 22, 2010)

ipb boats are hulls and front and back decks only.
as for the btx beavertail / hell's bay prototype
i paid 3,500.00


----------



## jayb1 (Jul 22, 2010)

as to the question about the blue skiff,
no my skiff is white with a gordon waterman poling platform
and a 50 2-smoke great skiff for every thing.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

So, I'm thinking I need to hurry get my boat sold so I have money in hand and wait for a good deal to come along on a Mitzi or other boat. Old crab post some pictures of your beaver tail that is one heck of a deal!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/3123108393.html


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

The first law of fishing boats states: You cannot have one boat to do it all. 

When you buy a boat that does it all you end up with a boat that drafts a little to much to run the flats, isnt quite big enough to handle the chop, to heavy for technical poling, but looks really good in the driveway.

My advice to you is pick the one style of fishing you like the most and buy a boat that is specifically made to do it. Then polish up your charm and charisma and make friends that have boats built fo fish your second and third favorite ways.


----------

